# Tips for my EMT-B Class



## JsonAre (Sep 3, 2011)

First off I’m sorry if I’m making a redundant thread.

I’d just like to ask if anyone has any tips for an EMT student (I just started on tuesday). I’ve realized that this class is very difficult and I’m looking for any advice on how to make it easier for myself and pass.

Any help is appreciated, I’m taking the class over a 6 month period in PA.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Read your book and take notes on important concepts, definitions, dosages, and ranges (average values for vital signs). For the purposes of your exams, all of these are important. 

For the purposes of practicing as an EMT, average vitals are something you will become more familiar with as you practice, however, you need to have your drug dosages down pat. Get as much practice with practical skills as you can during class, and take any opportunity to practice assessments that you can. 

Again, read your book BEFORE class and take notes on each chapter. During class take in the lectures and ask questions if you have any. Study with your classmates if they're willing. You'll do fine.

PS: Even if you aren't required to do field clinicals, see if you can get some ride time with a local agency. It will give you a better idea of what you are getting into and what you'll be expected to do.


----------



## nmasi (Sep 4, 2011)

*relax*

It's EMT-B, not med school

Keep your ears open and mouth shut and try to absorb as much as you can from your teacher.

Dont get caught up in the storytelling between peers, there will always be "That Guy" who has a better one...just smile and nod and remember to stay the heck away from him.

Practice as much as you can; take vitals on every person who will let you...parents, spouses, friends...everyone.

Listen to their breathing and compare what you hear.

If you arent having fun, there is something wrong!

Realize now that not everyone is meant to be saved, people die and there is nothing you can do to change it.  Its a fact that has been around forever and isnt going anywhere soon so learn to roll with the bad ones and do not ever, ever be afraid to talk to someone about it...your EMT teacher will be a resource you have forever, get to know them.   I talk to mine weekly after many years of being a paramedic and still learn from him.

Edit:  Also, get used to doing things in repeatable patterns like assessments, vitals, hx, etc...start the trend now and it will be with you when you need it.


----------



## CobraIV (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't freak out about medical & trauma assessment like I did!


----------



## oneahis (Sep 4, 2011)

What helped me was I rewrote every chapter on the weekends. I know for me it took over my life but it totally helped me. Especially if you weren't understanding something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emscrazy1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Read the chapters and write the signs and symptoms and how to fix it on a note card that will help you remember the medical issues. Once you get through medical if you're comfortable with that then trauma should be cake. EMT school was cake if you just pay attention and listen. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## EMT-23 (Sep 4, 2011)

this class was tough for me too...its real easy for a lot of people...I for one am a slow learner, I have to sit there and study, study, study...I am now an EMT-B and going to start medic school in January...if there is 1 bit of advice I can give you, it's you have to work your *** off...Im not the kind of person who has ever worked hard in school and all...Im not dumb or anything...I made a's and b's in high school but I am very lazy...This was something I really wanted...I was sitting down for 10 hours a day studying for this...read your book and really try to understand the material, not just read through it...google everything you dont understand, or ask people questions on here...we are here to help you...you got this man...if I can do it...you can too, if you really want it...


----------



## adhemtbasic172 (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't worry about it.  I have taken the EMT class before and then the refresher and now taking the whole class again.  I learned the first time to chill out and have fun in it.  Talk to your classmates compare notes and relax.  The class is long but I always find people in the class and joke about it.  The more I joked the more the teacher joked and made jokes and I learned better and so did the class and we actually had a 100% pass on the national registry class.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Sep 6, 2011)

nmasi said:


> It's EMT-B, not med school
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...


----------



## nmasi (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, the mouth shut comment was pertaining to extraneous talking.

If you have a question, by all means ask it...the only dumb question is the one you didnt ask.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 6, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> I’ve realized that this class is very difficult and I’m looking for any advice on how to make it easier for myself and pass.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, I’m taking the class over a 6 month period in PA.



I also found the class a little challenging.  Don't freak out, READ the chapter the day before so your ready for class the next day, makes a world of difference.  Also, try to process the information in a way that will get you to understand the whens and whys, not so much "just to make it easier to pass".  That won't help you at all once you get "out" in the field.  

My program was 5 months, and I've even heard of shorter schools, so I would say 6 months is more than enough time to spread out all the need to know stuff at the EMT-B level.


----------



## hippocratical (Sep 8, 2011)

6 months? MONTHS? we are talking Basic right? 140ish hours? Wow, I'm not sure if I could handle having the course spread that across that much time.

2 week intensive courses are common here (Canukistan), with a month long version (2 evenings and all day Saturday) version sometimes available.

For me personally, I much prefer the cram-it-in method (TWSS). I like to focus solely on learning without having the regular distractions of day job stuff.

I'm positive that if you take time to study between classes (especially if you have a degree or equivalent that has taught you '_how_' to study) that a 6 month EMT-B course will be a cake walk!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## emergancyjunkie (Sep 8, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> First off I:censored::censored::censored:146;m sorry if I:censored::censored::censored:146;m making a redundant thread.
> 
> I:censored::censored::censored:146;d just like to ask if anyone has any tips for an EMT student (I just started on tuesday). I:censored::censored::censored:146;ve realized that this class is very difficult and I:censored::censored::censored:146;m looking for any advice on how to make it easier for myself and pass.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, I:censored::censored::censored:146;m taking the class over a 6 month period in PA.



Wow you started later then MTAA did I started on august 1st this year from one student to another keep your nose in that book as much as possible especially in pathophysiology and if your teacher offers anytime were you can do a standby at a special event take it, it will give you a chance at more practical time. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## joeshmoe (Sep 10, 2011)

I think the reason EMT training is tough for so many people is that most of the students take it with ZERO medical training, or even Anatomy and Physiology knowledge. I did the same thing, passed the class and my testing, but realized the error of my ways and immediately started taking all the A&P, chemistry and other Nursing related classes I could after getting my license. 

Looking back I would have gotten a lot more out of the class if I had done all this beforehand, especially during clinicals. EMT training alone is not sufficient, as others on here have said repeatedly, and they are absolutely right. It helps to know exactly WHY you are doing things and what is going on with the body, rather than simply memorizing signs and symptoms, interventions, and mastering skills.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2011)

Look for EMS blogs and websites online. Sites like this one has loads of tips, tricks, and information on where the field is, where it's going, and different ways to approach the field.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

Pay attention to your lectures and skills. If needed, put in extra time in the skills lab. That helped me a lot. I watched in dismay as all my fellow students stumbled through their trauma assessments. But I jumped in and did it like a pro *not to brag*, but I had done it day in and day out with 4 other emt classes that allowed me to sit in and practice with them. After say, 50-60 times doing it, I blew it out of the water.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

OH!!! EVERY SINGLE QUESTION THEY'LL EVER ASK IN A TEST will always follow the order of ABC's *or is it CAB's now??* <_< Always secure an airway first and so on and so forth. Even in the really tough scenarios, stick to that and you'll be golden.


----------



## sdennislee (Sep 13, 2011)

tried to delete duplicate


----------



## sdennislee (Sep 13, 2011)

My class was the 2 weeks cram cram it in. 

For me it was: 
1) Reading the required chapters, plus hand out, plus local protocols the night before.
2) Memorizing the skill sheets
3) Practice skills. Our instructors left the building open until 10:00PM every night. A group of us would stay and practice our skill sheets, each person rotating from patient to proctor to EMT.
It helped that we were all ETTs (First Responders to those of you in the lower 48) so we already had 40 hours.
4) If allowed borrow equipment to take home. Don't know how many family members were strapped into KEDs etc...

As the other posters already said, stay away from the story tellers. Ask questions for all matters not thoroughly understood.


----------



## Jay (Sep 19, 2011)

Where in PA are you taking the class? I have been an EMR in PA for almost two years and finally bridged over to EMT-B a couple of weeks ago by taking the other 80 hours or so and doing a lot of practicals. Just curious on what school you are attending and your affiliations since I am so familiar with EMS in Philly and PA.


----------

